# 2011 Fall KAL, the Clover Socks



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Here it is! 

The results of my random number generator button pushing. 
Throwing dice would have been just as easy, but I wanted to try it this way.


 ~FOR THE KAL SWAP~ 


KNITTER...........................RECIPIENT

susanne.........................Wind in Her Hair (size 7Â½)
Wind in Her Hair...............gone-a-milkin (size 9)
gone-a-milkin..................Marchwind (size 9)
Marchwind......................MullersLaneFarm (size 8)
MullersLaneFarm..............mamajohnson (size 8)
mamajohnson................susanne (size 6)


For those following along, this is the pattern we will be working. 
http://www.hauntedyarns.com/freepatterns/clover.pdf

Both Cyndi and I are allergic to bunnies and everyone is allergic to acryllic. 

Let's see how many pages of comments it takes for 6 people to knit 6 pairs of socks.
Going off-topic is perfectly acceptable and please take lots of pictures!

Who is ready to get started?:grin:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

marchwind, 

The Universe thinks I need to knit socks for you. The number generator told me the same thing twice so I am not going to argue.
Oh, yarn decisions....decisions, decisions. 

How are those pink/orange stripey ones holding up? Did they pill very badly?
I am thinking of using Noro this time. Not sure though. Something purplist perhaps. :teehee:


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

great. just need to know how many inches are size 7 1/2?

WIHH i'm happy to knit some soxs for you :happy:
hope you will like them


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

susanne, this is a pretty good chart for finding sizes. 
http://www.zappos.com/c/shoe-size-conversion?gclid=CPe738DltKsCFUnptgodZHNxdQ


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

oh great and in centimeter for this old german girl too


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Yay! I will cast on in the morning! Susanne! I am knitting for you!! Miss-Tiny-feet!!  Size 6?? I need to check out how many inches that is... GAM that link will come in handy..... now off to dream of sock knitting...


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Hey Susanne...
I have read over the other thread, I need to know your fav colors! I may have just missed it. I don't want to knit you a pea purple green pair if you hate pea purple green! lol! I am excited, I LOVE sock knitting and swaps, so a sock knitting swap is an awesome thing...:clap:

oh, and PM me your snail mail address too please!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM I am thrilled you are knitting me a pair of socks. I have been the very lucky recipient of a few pairs from you  Those pinky/orange ones are holding up really well, I wear them a lot and they really didn't pill. Nothing like we expected them too. Noro would be nice but keep in mind that it is a yarn that is used a lot for felting. But I bet it will wear well.

Cyndi, woooohoooo!!!!! So now I need to go back and see what colors you like or didn't you post that? I remember reading your post yesterday, short term memory issues, akkkkk!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

mamajohnson love peapurple color. matter of fact love all colors but not so much pastel. but if that is what you have, i will honor them too 
just not acrylic please. normal amount of nylon in comercial sock yarn is fine with me.
oh so excited


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

No acrylic is no problem. I discovered the other day that I have become a bonified yarn snob! Lol. Went to an estate sale, they had acrylic yarn in every color you could imagine. $1 a skien.! I really tried to convince myself I could use some. It just didn't work. But, I did talk me into the box of lap looms for $10. Having fun trying to figure those out.

Ok my coffee and I will go to the stash and look for color inspiration!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

have fun


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

First question! What sort of coler patterning or color change do you think would work best with these socks? I don't want the texture/patterning to be lost in the color changes of the yarn I choose. Anyone have ideas of how this would work best?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

WIHH i saw your sock you made a couple of days ago and i assume you like fall colors right? just not so sure how warm they will be with all the wholes in it  LOL


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

WIHH, love all the colors. I suppose greens and browns are the most common in my wardrobe, but I like wild colors for socks too. :teehee:

About the holes in the lace:

A person could always knit the yo's through the back loops if they dont want as much ventilation in their socks. 
Really though, this pattern just has 6 panels of little zig-zag holes in the tops and only 3 lace panels on the top of the foot. 
They aren't that sieve-like, in my opinion.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> About the holes in the lace:
> 
> A person could always knit the yo's through the back loops if they dont want as much ventilation in their socks.
> Really though, this pattern just has 6 panels of little zig-zag holes in the tops and only 3 lace panels on the top of the foot.
> They aren't that sieve-like, in my opinion.


yes, possible but this tightens it up a lot and all the sudden there are not enough stiches in the round. so i guess we have to live with wholes


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

For something new, I learned how to do the longtail cast on in both knit and purl.
It does spiff up the top edge of a cuff.
Just thought I would throw out the link. I was pretty uncoordinated the first try at it. 

http://www.januaryone.com/archives/2007/01/mistake_rib.php
(scroll past her mistakes on the Central Park Hoodie. {I still want to knit one of those, btw})


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

when is it allowed to post teaser pics?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Ya know, I keep some acrylic yarn on hand for the grandkiddos - like the time they all wanted me to knit them pirate eye patches! Acrylic yarn is perfect for stuff like that - stuff that "doesn't really matter".
> 
> I also get kids started doing kumihimo braiding with the cheap acrylic stuff - AND it makes for good practice yarn when trying to learn navajo plying AND you can use it as a core or a plying yarn for spinning core spun yarns! Even the ugliest acrylic yarn can become something incredible when you corespin mohair locks over it!


Wow I never thought of any of that. Your always way ahead of me WIHH!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

susanne said:


> when is it allowed to post teaser pics?


Oooh! do it! Hurry up already.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

here we go


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

thinking about doing the heel in slip stitch. i like it more because it is a bit more cushion and wears better.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oooh, perdy! 
That looks like Paton's Kroy FX in the copper colorway.
Am I right? :teehee:

How's your gauge so far?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

yup. it is. i love this color way. looks like pumpkin


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I love it too. I made my mom some Nutkins with it last year.
That is some long-wearing yarn also. 
My only issue with that yarn is the skeins could be a scootch bigger. 
No extra pattern repeats or you may be sorry.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

no, i was planning to do only seven repeats and since it only needs to be 
size 7 1/2 i hope it will work out. i only have 2 skeins.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It should be fine.  I have used that brand of yarn quite a bit. 
The 2 skeins are never the same length.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very nice Susanne, love how those colors are turning out. I went and bought yarn yesterday. Cyndi you haven't told me what colors you like. I'll see if I can take a picture and post it of the yarns I have. I got a ball of Wisdom Yarns, Poems Socks it's a superwash 75% wool 25% nylon and the colorway is 959 - Grape Arbor here's a like to the color http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/WisdomYarns/PoemsSock.asp?showLarge=true&specPCVID=29059

I also got a Paton Kroy in a blue/green color way. I'm casting on with the Poems yarn but tell me if you'd rather have the other one.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchie, That is Beautiful Yarn!! I love the colors in it!! PERFECT! You're the best!!


Mama J!! I'm tickled to be your partner!! (Wait until I tell Tina.) I went through my sock yarns and don't see anything I like (and wondering why I bought some of them ... must have been a great sale price is all I can figure), 

So I will have to go yarn shopping ... darn! 

hmmm ... Blues, jewel tones & earthy colors ... I think I found it!!! A lot of blue, but the yarn has both jewel tones AND earthy tones!! Nope, not telling ... you'll just have to wait!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Marchie, That is Beautiful Yarn!! I love the colors in it!! PERFECT! You're the best!!
> 
> 
> Mama J!! I'm tickled to be your partner!! (Wait until I tell Tina.) I went through my sock yarns and don't see anything I like (and wondering why I bought some of them ... must have been a great sale price is all I can figure),
> ...


 I am tickled that your knitting for me!!! You must give Tina a huge hug for me!! 
So sorry I made you shop....lol! Can't wait to see!

I cast on today...ummm Susanne, do you REALLY love that yarn your using???? I hope so! Cause I think I picked the EXACT same yarn for your socks! lol!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

MJ that is just so awesome LOL.
can't wait to see them. are you planning to go exactly after the pattern? or doing slip stitch heel too? i did the seven pattern repeats for the first sock and started the second sock. lucky me (or WIHH) the color sequence is identical on both socks


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi do you mind if your socks don't match exactly? I trying to do them both at the same time from the inside and outside of the ball. They will either be reverse or a little off I think :teehee:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm just curious how many of you: cast-on an extra stitch and then move it to the first needle, then knit the first two stitches together to smooth out that join? I've always done this but I don't know how usual it is. I also knit with the two, longtail cast-on and working yarn, together for several stitches. It helps with that weaving in of that last bit of longtail cast-on.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

never heard about doing is that way. after weaving in the thread it is snooth anyway. at least with my socks.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Cyndi do you mind if your socks don't match exactly? I trying to do them both at the same time from the inside and outside of the ball. They will either be reverse or a little off I think :teehee:


Why Marchie, I'm a bit inside/out, upside/down myself. They will wonderfully fit my personality!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

WIHH what's the benefit of working on the two circulars? Is it easier than using dpns?

For casting on, I always use a cable cast-on ([ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFkYejFGwsI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFkYejFGwsI[/ame]) for all my knitting. I don't have estimate yarn for a long tail cast on and it's makes the edge a little more elastic.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

the first will be the last. looked alpha show on tv and got carried away. when it ended and i had a chance to look at my knitting, i discovered a mistake in the third pattern repeat with the second sock. no live line.:smack i either have to unravel the whole thing or assume i did not see it.:thecheat: :shocked:
do you all know what " innerer schweinehund" means????

some innerself you have to fight. need to take a break and think:hammer:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Susanne, take a little break. It is okay if there is an error (or 3). They are just socks.

Or if you are really bothered by it, just unravel back to where the error is. The yos will be right where you left them. 
All the stitches will be findable. At least TRY that before you trash the whole thing. 

Honestly, I bet it is not that noticable. Dont stress. 
Tomorrow I will take some pics of a practice pair I finished recently. 
I picked up the gusset stitches very stupidly, but my mom will never notice. :teehee:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> sooooo - is that kind of the same as a tubular cast on?


No, it is just a longtail cast-on, only instead of all the purl bumps being on 1 side, you can make that cast on row look very close to ribbing. 

It is a tiny thing, but it tickled me to learn it.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

raveled it, took mistake out, knit again and..... overlooked one:doh:

now this one will stay as it is almost invisible:teehee:


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

btw, love this pattern and i'm glad i get a pair of soxs too


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> seriously - do NOT stress - someone told me that we are to knit imperfections (mistakes) in our work to show humility. :


Yes, yes, Yes.

When I was doing Native American Beadwork and Quillwork for my Brothers and Sisters in the Ghost Dance, I was almost expected to make a mistake in my bead work to show humility. I never did it on purpose, but if it happened, I said a prayer over it and continued on. 

I do the same in my knitting or crochet or spinning or weaving.

To think I would expect or even extract perfection in my works is something I couldn't describe because I know I am so far from perfect that I cannot expect my work to be perfect.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> to me its WAY easier and less putzy than working with dpns!
> 
> with two circulars, there are no ladder problems and no chance of your stitches falling off your needles (as I am prone to do since I haul my sock projects everywhere.) The join is easy and to me its much faster (but not that I am setting any speed records!)


Thanks WIHH. I think I'll have to try it, but it'll have to wait for a plain pair of socks (no pattern like lace or cables). When I'm trying a new technique I like to use a plain stitch pattern so I can really get the knack of it.

Have you ever thought about double point needle covers for when you put your project away for traveling?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

mamajohnson said:


> I am tickled that your knitting for me!!! You must give Tina a huge hug for me!!
> So sorry I made you shop....lol! Can't wait to see!


Well, you just be sorry for your ol' self, cuz I ain't sorry in the least!! I can't wait to see these socks unfold as they are being knitted!! I even ordered extra for myself!! LOL!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I ordered yarn today too.  It has sparkles in it. :whistlin:

I may not get a quick start on this pair because I am currently in a 'Hat Phase'. 
I can do applied I-cord now and it has inspired me to do some more colorwork chullo style hats. 
Finally finishing up some old projects and getting inspired for some winter gift ideas. 

A good internet friend of mine just passed away unexpectedly and I had been working on the plans for a hat she requested.
She went and died in her sleep of a heart attack before I could do more than swatch for the project. :sob:
So now I am morphing it into 'story' hat for another mutual friend. The idea is still young, but I feel called to create. :angel:

I can do that while I wait for the mail to bring the yarn for Marchwind's socks.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Well, you just be sorry for your ol' self, cuz I ain't sorry in the least!! I can't wait to see these socks unfold as they are being knitted!! I even ordered extra for myself!! LOL!!


ohhhhh my I am getting excited about these socks! :sing: 

Susanne I am knitting away...slower than slow, but working on yours daily. I may take pictures soon for you.


Question-- How many of you knit both socks at the same time? I do, it is the only way I can keep them half way looking like a pair. Every time I tried knitting first one and then another I would have two socks that looked like they were total strangers. :ashamed: I use 2 sets of dpn's cast both on, knit to a point on first one then the other, usually when the pattern makes a change. WIHH - you use circulars? Is that the two socks on one long one? Or two little ones? What size circular (I mean cable length) do you use? I didn't think that would work. My brain needs more info!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I ordered yarn today too.  It has sparkles in it. :whistlin:
> 
> I may not get a quick start on this pair because I am currently in a 'Hat Phase'.
> I can do applied I-cord now and it has inspired me to do some more colorwork chullo style hats.
> ...


Sadly I had to find out about Susan passing away via FB :sob: We went to high school together and it was so nice to be able to reconnect with her via FB. It is funny how many of my not Mich. HS friends got "friended" by my Mich. HS friends  GAM I remember when Susan asked you to make that hat for her. I am sorry she didn't have a chance to enjoy one of your hand made gifts :sob: There is a big hole in the universe without her in this world. I am sorry for the loss we are all suffering.


MamaJ I started to do this during one of our other KAL's, maybe during the mitts. I'm doing it now too and it does help a lot to make both at the same time. For this one I've started the first one and got the ribbing done, then put that one aside and started the ribbing on the next one. I'll probably do that with the patterning too switch after each repeat.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

WIHH - I am confused too! :teehee: Don't know how you do it, you should post a pic of your needles in action!

Well, I frogged the socks today. yep. The colors were not matching up, whcih drives me to insanity. That is the thing with that sock yarn, I really want the tops to have the same color pattern. So, I frogged. I am thinking that maybe I have two different color lots. They don't seem to have any matching spots. Since I have this stupid habit of wrapping my balls around the label, I can't check. So...I am re-balling (is that a word? sounds bad!) the yarn so I can get a look.
hmm...I may need to go shopping.....


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

no knitting yesterday and today. i bought a big box full of plums ( the one you can make pruns with) and making good old german plum mus. takes for ever but already 13 pint jars filled. i think i will get at least 26 more. it is soooooo yummy 
and i'm getting tiered


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Very little knitting going on here either. I think I have a migraine? With sweating and nausea? IDK.
Day 2 of the headache from another realm. 
I never knew a person could actually sleep while their head is pounding like this. 
Makes for some wild and agitated dreams. Wow. 

I am about done in from it.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

very sorry to hear about your headache. 
yup, mine is not good either and i'm getting a cold. husband is just though with it and now it got me. yuk


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

wow, sorry ya'll are under the weather. GAM - do ya think it may be a virus? 
Both of you snuggle in a dark room and rest! (not necessarily together....):shocked: Drink lots and take tylenol.

I took out the two socks I had started, and decided to unwind my yarn balls and see if I had matching dye lots. I do! yay! And funny thing about it, when they were wound the other direction they ended up a perfect match to start knitting with. lol! I almost didn't ball that yarn up to begin with, wish I hadn't. 

So, I have the top done on both socks, and will be starting the pattern next.
First I have to go milk goats. And tomorrow I must work on a website.
So, maybe I can make some progress tomorrow evening.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I never had a virus like this before. I dont really get viruses, my system is very acidic.
Nobody else here is sick either, and I am only around 4 people on a regular basis. :shrug:


Meh, I will likely survive. Just wish people would stop talking and I am aware of my heels hitting the floor with every step. 
I have never had a headache last more than a few hours, unless it was from an injury.

Hopefully the morning will find me painfree and refreshed. Morning milking comes before daybreak now. 
Sorry to be a whiner. 
This is supposed to be about socks!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Owie, long, nasty headaches are the worst. I hope both of you start feeling better SOON!

The yarn for MamaJ's socks came yesterday. I have four repeats finished on one sock.

MamaJ, is it just in knitting a sock that you want the colors to repeat the same places or the socks you wear also?? I think part of the charm of handknit socks is they can be the same, but different.

For you, I'll do my best to match up the color starts.

I better cast on for the 2nd sock. I don't know why cables bug me so much. Maybe it's because I always seem to drop that last purl stitch on the needle while fumbling with the cable stitches. I tried cabling without a cable needle, but had to frog those attempts. If I don't cast on the 2nd sock now, I may never be able to convince myself to knit the 2nd sock of cables!! LOL!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Five repeats finished on the first sock and on my 3rd repeat of the second sock. The colors look like they're matching pretty well!!

I switched over to bamboo needles to help with the slippage problem.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

very pretty  love the color. what brand yarn is it?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Poems Sock. It really reminds me of knitting with handspun singles.

I have 5 repeats finished on each sock and the cables are not so stressful now.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Any one up to the heel flap yet??

I usually do not continue the pattern on top of the foot and just divided my stitches in half for the heel flap. The directions in this pattern are confusing me.

First they give a pattern for 30 stitches (k2, p1, k2, p1, k4, p1) twice, k2, p1 k2, p1, k2 Turn.... This is 30 stitches.

Next round sl1, p32, Turn .... this is 33 stitches ... where did the other 3 stitches turn up??? At the end of this round??

that's how I'm reading it but I don't want to continue on until someone else checks it out.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i did read a couple of times until i think i understood. you start the heel flap and go thirty stitches in one direction. then turn around and go over the beginning of the heel flap three stitches.
more confused ????
i'm planning to do slip stitch heel. i'm at the forth pattern repeat from the second sock.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The sock is divided 33/33, in the middle of 2 of the cables. 
Yes, you pick up some of those stitches on the end of the first round.

For the foot there are only 2 cables to work.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Last night I went back over the directions and did exactly that, picked up extra stitches in the first purl row. I was going to sit down and figure it all out with the instep directions to make sure my instep cables were centered, but realized the instep is grafted and not written .... Grrr! 

I'll be writing out the instep stitches later today. First there is more cleaning of the old fiber room and canning some pork on my schedule.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Last night I went back over the directions and did exactly that, picked up extra stitches in the first purl row. I was going to sit down and figure it all out with the instep directions to make sure my instep cables were centered, but realized the instep is grafted and not written .... Grrr!
> 
> .


What?  grafted and not written? IDK what you mean. :teehee:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I meant Charted. Wrong terminology!! Ooops. Guess I still need more coffee this morning.



> With needle 2 work 33 instep sts following *Chart B*, beginning with next round of pattern as set.


----------



## KarmaKar (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi Ladies,
I am joining you for a Christmas gift, giving me an extra month to finish. I have a question, though. My recipient, like me, is, well how to put delicately, a bit on the pudgy side. There. Said it. So my question is for those who are farther along than I am (I have just started set 2 of the pattern), do they stretch enough to go over the foot and heel and fit on the low calf? I feel like I should have another repeat on the needles.

I wanted to say, the two posted pictures are gorgeous. I am working the dpns rather than circular. I have a problem with laddering only on the circulars. Some day I will figure out what I am doing wrong... meanwhile with speed the issue and other socks and afghans on other needles, I will stick with what is comfortable.

I have enjoyed reading all of your posts and I am glad I am joining you even if not swapping this time.

Peace,
Karen


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

KarmaKar(en), I know what you mean about the pudgy calves thing. 
Before you get too far into it, you might want to put the sock onto a piece of yarn and try pulling it on your own foot. 
The pattern is very stretchy but there is no reason to WORRY while you knit, just try it on! 
For me, the cast-on edge can be a tiny bit tight, but it does loosen up and stretch out some too.

Here is a pair I worked from this pattern awhile ago. They are not good enough for the KAL, but I did the heel from the pattern. 
I also worked them on size 2 needles and knit the yo's through the back loops. 
They came out alright, but not great. My mom will think they are fine.



















They are a bit too small for me but you get the idea. :teehee:
I think for Marchwind's pair I will do the stockingheel stitch instead.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i always use two needles for cast on because, yeah bulky pudgy calves here too
socks look great, i would take them in a heart beat 
love the colors. what brand sock yarn did you use?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

That is knitpicks Chroma, in the New England colorway. 
The yellow is a bit bright for me, but I do love that Chroma yarn.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

WIHH that is right )


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi that's the same yarn I'm using for your socks  I like it but you do have to be careful (or at least I do) as it can tend to become loose as you knit with it at times. I find that every so often I have to spin it a bit to get it back to the singles spun state it should be in.

Well I had a minor disaster on Friday. I had both socks to the point where I was ready to begin the pattern. I planned it so I would have quiet time alone at home. I had about a hour in the morning and got one sock started 1st round of pattern none. Set it aside and went to take my shower. My mother and sister came up and we went to Grand Rapids for an art event http://www.mlive.com/artprize/index...as_plenty_of_familiar_faces_photos_video.html When I got out of the shower the phone was ringing so as I answered it I noticed something on the floor. It was my sister on the phone she was almost at my house. As I talked to her I picked up what was on the floor and let out some pretty major explicative  none of which I could even begin to talk about here. While I was in the shower my dog (Dougal) carefully took one of the pair of socks and crunched all the needles and severed the yarn from the ball :flame::hair:doh: I should have known better, I should have put them back into the little bag but I didn't. So I did find another pair of #2 neeldes (metal) in an old project bag I had. I'm hoping today to maybe get the needles back into the socks and to reconnect the yarn to the ball and get these going again. So Cyndi, now your colors will be even more askew :awh:


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i have one german shepherd dog and i'm very lucky that he does not take anything that does not belong to him. not even yummy meat from the table. he would just sit there and guard it until we come back to the table. when he was a puppy he destroyed what ever he could chew on. so many socks, sweaters and shoes fell victim to his teeth. we are getting another pup next year and now with my wheel collection i think i will not take any chance and the pup needs to be in the mud room if unsupervised.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

My yarn came today! Happy mail-getting day to me. 

However, the purple sparkly yarn does not want to be these socks. It is too splitty, I can just tell.
I have decided on some Regia yarn that is very...different. Something I have never worked with before.

I took the ball apart and the yarn is not photogenic at all. LOL

It is very heathered with long colorchanges from brown/grey to peachy/ pink to creamy white.
I am going to TRY it. It is very pretty but not what I was expecting. 

These are the risks we take buying yarn on-line. 

Here is a pic I found of it online. It is much nicer IRL though (and I didnt buy it there either)
http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/Regia/HanddyeEffect.asp?showLarge=true&specPCVID=16222

Like I said, I am going to try it and see how it goes. My guess is that they will be very pretty, especially if I can get the darkest part of the color into the ankle/heel area. 
That is where the longest color is.
Wish me luck. :teehee:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh Marchwind! So sorry about your yarn accident! I had a cat that would undo all my stuff. He is gone now, and I sorta miss that. :Bawling:

GAM - that is nice yarn. I like heathered type yarn.

I finally have good progress on Susanne's socks. I like the way they look, but the color pattern is not quiet matching. At least they both start dark. On the previous 2 attempts one started dark, one started light.
See what ya'll think --


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

looks just great. i don't mind one bit if the color doesn't mach exactly


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

first heel flap is done 









on the first look color matches but i think it is not a correct match


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

2mm i think this is 1?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Cyndi that's the same yarn I'm using for your socks


Not quite the same ... it's the same company but a different colorway!!



> So Cyndi, now your colors will be even more askew :awh:


he he he, now it will fit me even better!! 

And I get collie loving socks!

I'm using #2 needles. I've turned the heel on one sock and have finished the gusset on the other. I'm not liking the color change from the leg to the top of the instep though.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Beautiful work everyone!

I am just getting cast on over here. I am doing the ribbing on 2's. Will see for the body of the sock. This yarn is pretty skinny.

I dont mind if the 2 socks come out different from eachother, most of the time.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Those all look really nice. MamJ I think yours look fine. The color match isn't that far off. I think mine may come out sort of like that, with the match just a bit off, we'll see.

Susanne love that color. What yarn did you use again? They look really nice.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm using #2's but because I thought that is what we were using :doh: That's what I get for reading the pattern too fast. Oh well, I've only got the ribbing done so far. But I don't have my #1's they are still packed someplace. I'll keep on with the 2's and see. Maybe I can find my needles by the time I'm ready to begin the pattern. I'll be happy when I get to a lighter color to work on. I'm not sure how I feel about this yarn, I like it but it is very different.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

marchi the yarn is patons koy fx colorway copper. 
for me knitting a sock pattern with all the different yarn out there can be a bit tricky at times. i have hard times following a pattern. stitch gauge??? i go more for the feel of the fabric. i like my socks a bit tighter knit then shawls or sweaters. they will also last a bit longer if knit tight. 
problem with following a pattern is that you have to have a certain amount of stitches. if needle too big, sock will be too wide. using smaller needles and sock might be too tight. 
lucky me the yarn was just right for the pattern and the needle size i use 

WIHH although not perfect, there is a lot of love and thoughts in this pair of socks


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I've finally picked up yarn for my SIL's socks. It's Patons Kroy Socks FX yarn in the Cascade colorway.

I've casted on twice already. First time twisted them up before joining. UGH!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchie, I went back to see if I did buy the same colorway for MamaJ's socks. whew, I didn't! Hers are the '956 Vista' colorway.

I'm to the toe with the first sock and just finished the gusset on the 2nd sock. The cables aren't giving me too much problems anymore, although I still don't like doing them!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I use another dpn as a cable needle. I just don't like the stopping to move the stitches on the other needle and then juggling the yarn and two needles in my left hand.

It's why I love my woolee winder ... I can get into my _zone _and go without stopping.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I am on repeat #6 of the pattern. I think I have finally figured out how to cable without a needle. It is working really good for me. The secret is holding right under those first two stitches so you don't loose them. I did loose one of them once :hammer: and it took me a little finagling to get it back in order. 
I am glad I have figured out how to do this, my DD wants gauntlets with a cable all the way up, so this will help me do that quicker.

I am moving faster on these socks than I thought!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well done you guys! I finally got the second sock cast on, again. And I AM using #1's not #2's, phew. I was worried there. For some reason I bought some #2 to replace the #1's that got eaten. Thankfully I had another pair of #1's that I found in an old project bag.

As for cables, with small stitches like these I use a toothpick as a cable needle. It is the right size in every way and it had great points on either end. If it's rough I just lightly sand it. The thing I like best about it is that it is small enough that it doesn't get in the way.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchie, you're a genius!! Off to find the box of toothpicks.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I looked at your picture before actually reading the post. I thought "oh crap, I printed out the wrong pattern." Then I saw you changed the cuff. very sneaky of you WIHH.

I've got the cuff done and am just starting the pattern repeats now.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

WIHH - that is a pretty green color! I bet GAM likes it.  Your so brave to change things. I am such a big chicken I just follow patterns....lol

Now that I see your pic it suddenly makes sense how you knit on the circulars! Very ingenious. 
I am finishing the 8th repeat on sock #2, and then will start the heels. 
Put my 32 hours in this weekend, so I have a few days off before I go put in about 45 hours over 3 1/2 days. Sometimes my job makes me wonder if I had lost my mind when I agreed to do this.......:stars:

Knitting helps me stay sane!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow! Perdy, perdy WIHH.

I am in Jamestown,ND eating in a hotel with my mom, grandma, and other assorted fam.
Having a sandwich. 

More from me later.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH those look so nice. I know green is one of GAM's favorite colors. Love the picot edge, I always love those little picots.

GAM how is the north country treating you? God I wish I was in MN right now, I'd drive over to see you for sure. Well cyber hugs will have to do for now. Glad your journey was safe.

Just starting the patterning on both socks now, worked row one but already have to relook cause I think I made a mistake :sob: That's what I get for being over confident and working on them while I'm suppose to be checking travel documents :teehee:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

WIHH - I like those colorwork socks! Looks like they got sorta....small.:sob: I have worn holes in my first KAL socks, I keep them in my knitting basket because I love them. Already darned once, I am pondering knitting a whole new bottom for them.
So - I guess that means I may jump out in a little bravery. hehe


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

love the green socks and i think the picot edge looks very nice on them.
so sad you felted the gray socks. any chance someone with smaller feet can wear them? one of your grandchildren??
the last couple of days no energy for knitting. head over with canning. today i'll make apple sauce and apple compot. i think knitting will resume next week. heelflap is done on both and need to do the heel cap.
i think we are still good in the time


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay I'm stirring the pot here :stirpot: While I'm doing these cables I'm asking myself if you slip the first 2 stitches as if to knit or do you just slip them onto the cable needle? Next, because I was wondering this I went to Google and found this video. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ye-07ZZYN0[/ame] Now this answers the question of do you slip the stitches as if to knit or not, it asks another question. Why is she knitting into the backs of her stitches? :teehee: I told you I was stirring the pot some. Aslo I wasn't listening to the audio of the video (I'm at work) so if she explains I didn't hear this.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Notice the way she wraps her yarn on the needle when doing her purl stitches. It causes the purl stitch to twist. To correct this, she knits on the back leg to untwist them.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay Cyndi I did notice she was wrapping her yarn backwards or oddly. Thanks for clearing that up for me.

WIHH glad that's how it's done.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> you pot stirrer you! :teehee:
> 
> I just SLIDE the stitches onto the cable needle the same way they are mounted on the left needle - by moving the stitches from needle to needle - tip to tip. No twisting or untwisting. I think. :teehee:


i do exactly the same


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay here's another one. I had this go around, when I was teaching one of my classes, with the owner. When you SSK do you slip each stitch as if to knit then knit them both together? Or, do you slip them (transfer from one needle to the other) and then either knit them together or knit them together through the back loop?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This is how I do it [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGwcYW3GG3M[/ame]


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

SSK, slip as if to knit.

I bring my left needle under the 2 stitches on the right needle though to knit them off.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Okay Cyndi I did notice she was wrapping her yarn backwards or oddly. Thanks for clearing that up for me.


That's the way I make my purl stitch (although using the continental method instead of the english)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well I made good progress today. I was stuck down in checked baggage and had a ton of down time. Almost a full repeat of the pattern on one sock. I think I'm knitting lace  I'm pretty sure I have a few mistakes but I'm hoping that the dark yarn will hide most of them and I'm hoping Cyndi doesn't notice the rest


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Not to worry, Marchie ... I don't examine my knitted wear too closely! I'm just thrilled you're knitting socks for me!! :happy:

Just finished the kitchner stitch on one sock and all I have left is the closing the toe of the 2nd sock.

Now what to knit???


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, I knit through the back loop. I just watched several of those videos. Maybe I should retrain myself?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi! I am just checking in briefly while I have an unsecure connection. I will keep it short because I may get dropped before I post this. 

I am loving this country so far. I went through the vast, vast, VAST! fields of corn and beans and found it very comforting to see so much food.
The flooding damage is very sad to see though. Trees die from standing in deep water just the same as they do in a drought. 

I have been knitting a simple pair of socks on this trip. K3,P1, yep. 

No lacework while visiting with so many different folks. :nono:

Marchwind, it is unfortunate that I wont get to see you. Someday though!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Is anyone else having the problem of their top edge curling?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

What type of cast on did you use? I use a cable cast on and mine isn't curling.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> SSK, slip as if to knit.
> 
> I bring my left needle under the 2 stitches on the right needle though to knit them off.



And .... reviewing some books, I found out I'm doing it wrong!!! Ooops!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi how do they say to do it? 

Here is a photo taken by my co-worker today. It was really slow in checked baggage 








[/url] knitting at work by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind, I love the pic! You are so pretty.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The same way as the video shows.

Love the pic!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey MamaJ!!

Your socks placed 2nd in today's Bishop Hill Spin In Fiber Festival Viewer's Choice!!!










Do you mind if I keep the ribbon?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

well deserved ribbon. the socks look awesome


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks!! I don't like the abrupt color change between the leg and instep, but that is how the color fell.

I'm using some of the left over yarn to make socks for my granddaughter. Any time she visits, she loves to wear my wool socks, even though she trips over the toes!!! When she comes to visit, the first order of business is getting a wagon ride from PopPaul, then MeMaw reading to her, and then putting on some of Memaw's socks!!


When they get back from S.C. next week, she'll have her own pair of socks. I haven't made her any since she was really little (as if 20 months isn't little enough!!)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi what is your favorite pattern to knit for kids? I haven't found one I'm happy with.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchie, k1,p1 rib at the top, then a 4 stitch pattern repeat of a c2b, p2, followed by 3 rows of k2, p2. Then 2 pattern repeats before I start the heel, I'll decrease 4 stitches to shape the ankle.

I know, I know ... I don't like cables, but with the c2b, I don't have to slow down or take any stitches off the needle. Knit the 2nd stitch and leave on left needle, knit the 1st stitch and drop both stitches off the left needle.

WIHH, the video isn't showing that the stitches are knit through the back. I'll have to try this with granddaughter's 2nd sock.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

MLF I can't believe that you've not only finished a pair of these but had time to enter them in a show. I feel so inadequate--I've only two repeats done on the first sock. It takes me about an hour to complete the 8 row repeat.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i finished heel flap and heel cap on both socks and was working on the instep (decreasing) it just looks as if this is too wide. 
WIHH do you have a high foot span ???? please say yes or i have to rip it out and make the heel flap a bit shorter or do the sole in a number smaller needle to get it more tight.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> DO NOT let Cyndi's speed make you feel left behind. She is a wickedly fast and accomplished knitter.
> Don't put any undue stress on yourself ! This is supposed to be FUN!!!! Its just that some folks - like Cyndi and Susanne- have fun FASTER than some of us others!


OK I'm going to equate this with eating too fast--the slower you eat your food, the more you enjoy it.

These little needle I are what's slowing me down. With my little cable needle and the little dpns I seem to be all thumbs. Normally I'll knit an Irish sweater with multiple cable patterns in about a month.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

All the slower knitters you are NOT alone. I've only done one repeat on each sock so far.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I have a very high instep and wide feet!:bouncy: its our lucky day!


did not win the lottery this week but that is as good i would say :sing:
so i can finish it


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Everyones knitting looks gorgeous.
Holy cow, Cyndi. Prize winning socks, awesome!

That was really neat, holding WIHH's sock right in my hand. It was a sneak preview! 

I will get some pics of my progress on Marchwind's pair in the next day or 2. I have one finished and half of the 2nd one.

Of course I am currently distracted by all my new fiber toys, but I will get back to that project before too long. 

I missed the forum some while I was gone. You all are such a huge part of my life, just so you know. :kissy:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM No rush on my socks. I completely understand that you have far more fun projects ahead of you. We will all be eagerly watching too


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Tommyice said:


> I feel so inadequate


Don't you DARE!!

I no longer work outside the house and all the children are up and grown. If I feel like knitting all day long and into the night, instead of doing housework, then I will, and do! Housework will always be there tomorrow, even if I get it done today...


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Hey MamaJ!!
> 
> Your socks placed 2nd in today's Bishop Hill Spin In Fiber Festival Viewer's Choice!!!
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!! Cyndi, your awesome! :kiss:
Of course I don't mind if you keep the ribbon!!! But I get to keep the picture! :grin:

I love them, they are gorgeous and so snuggly looking! Can't wait to feel them on my feet!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Was this last night or today WIHH? Are you drinking in the middle of the day  BTW, what kind of beer is it that she brought?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> working on the heel on sock #1 and I think I fouled it up -back to the drawing board.
> 
> I imagine my foul up has something to do with trying to translate the pattern for using two circulars instead of dpns while watching/listening to another old World War I movie while being fueled by one of Gone-a-milkin's homebrews!
> 
> I'll try it again tonite minus the movie!



So - minus the movie, but still working on the homebrew? :huh:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lol!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think I like Aldon Amos  I really need to find my book. I bought it years ago and have never read it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I opened his book when I first started spinning and it intimidated the heck out of me.

Think I should try to take a crack at it again now.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

OK so I'm not feeling so inadaquate anymore. Since I have no idea how to make the picture show up here you'll have to follow the link to see the 4.5 repeats I've completed.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Leslie, that looks great! 

WIHH, you could just do the stockingheel stitch on my socks, that would be perfectly fine with me.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

leslie that looks wonderful 
GAM what is the stocking heel stitch?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Stockingheel stitch is just a name for the regular slip one/knit one all across and then purl back the other direction.

My stitch dictionary says it is also a good stitch for the knees on baby pants and for the elbow area of heavy-wear garments.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement! I was frustrated when I first started them, thinking they were going to take forever. But they are moving along pretty swiftly.

When you do the purl, do you also slip one purl one? Or do you purl every stitch?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Leslie your socks are looking really nice! I like how those colors are playing out.

For the sticking heel on the right side (RS) you knit 1, purl 1. Then on the wrong side when you would just purl, you do just purl all the way across.

(RS) K1, P1 (WS) p to end It's a really good stitch to know. GAM I didn't even think to use it in all those applications but that makes perfect sense.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

The yarn is Patons Kroy Socks FX in the Cascade colorway. The needles are just my mom's old Susan Bates silverlumes in red. I also have them in a blue/green color and silver. Mom used to knit argyles on the itty bitty needles. I also used size 2 so interestingly enough they aren't that much smaller than the 3's I normally use for socks.:shrug: Go figure so I don't know why I'm complaining about using small needles. 

March, I'll have to try that stocking heel on these. I normally do the heel flap by slip 1, knit 1 (RS); slip 1, purl 1 (WS) Then do the heel turn.

I got those instruction on a package of Lion Brand Magic Stripes sock yarn. But when I found an old pattern that mom used for our booty-style slippers it was the same.

Now if someone could tell me how do I get a picture from my flikr to show up in a post, I think I'll be all set.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Leslie, that's the way I do all my heel flaps.

(RS) S1, then knit across
(WS) * (S1, P1), repeat from * across


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ok, I have a question here -
Have the heel flaps done, about to turn the heels and then it won't take long from there. But the thing is, This heel flap seems long to me. I measured it, 4 1/2" long. When I hold it next to my foot, it will actually wrap under my heel a bit. Now, Susanne wears a size 6, so I know if it is long on my size 8, it will be on her little foot! Should I pull some out? Not sure what to do here. Since I am going to be working all next week I wanted to finish these this weekend. 
:help: Am I worrying for nothing?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Leslie I said the heel directions wrong, sheesh! That's what I get for posting in the morning while I'm at work. It is K1, sl1 on the right side of the work and purling all the way back. In my mind I was seeing the stitch, which looks ribbed, and I think my mind just went to the k1,p1, akkkkk! I do apologize for any confusion. Listen to GAM not me.

I have 3 repeats finished on one sock and will try to take a picture to post soon. I am taking them with me this weekend but I'm not sure how much I'll get done on them.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

mamaj, I would rip some back. Your heelflap seems crazy long to me. 
2 to 2.5 inches is plenty long enough.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> mamaj, I would rip some back. Your heelflap seems crazy long to me.
> 2 to 2.5 inches is plenty long enough.


I thought it was crazy long too! so glad you answered. I was just debating finishing or not. OK,,, maybe the 15 rounds was just 15 rows, not 15 sets of 2 rows??? lol...yeah I goofed. I will unknit a bit and then finish up my socks!

Thank you for confirming that I was just allllll wrong.... lol!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Marchwind said:


> Leslie I said the heel directions wrong, sheesh! That's what I get for posting in the morning while I'm at work. It is K1, sl1 on the right side of the work and purling all the way back. In my mind I was seeing the stitch, which looks ribbed, and I think my mind just went to the k1,p1, akkkkk! I do apologize for any confusion. Listen to GAM not me.
> 
> I have 3 repeats finished on one sock and will try to take a picture to post soon. I am taking them with me this weekend but I'm not sure how much I'll get done on them.


I don't what this says about me but I read it the way you intended. Maybe a mutual lack of coffee on both our parts.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Maybe those heel length instructions are wrong. If everyone seems to naturally stop where they normally do when knitting socks, perhaps it's a typo.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

"continue shaping heel in this manner"

Sl1, k9, ssk, k1, turn
sl1, p10, p2tog, p1, turn
sl1, k11 ssk, k1, turn
sl1, p12, p2tog, p1, turn
sl1, k13, ssk, k1, turn

(I can't remember how many short rows I actually did). See how the knit or the purl increases by 1 stitch on every row? The last knit and purl rows won't have the additional stitch after the ssk or p2tog.

How is your turned heel looking WIHH ? I've never made a turned heel in the manner you wrote.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

MamaJ's socks sent yesterday. DC# DC# 9405 5036 9930 0258 4284 26


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have seen a lot of patterns that only say "continue to decrease across the gap" until X number of stitches remain. 

That would be gibberish to a new sock knitter, but once you have done a few socks it becomes clearer. 
There is a gap that forms each time you k2tog (or p2tog, as the case may be). 

I PROMISE to take a pic of my progress on this project tomorrow in the good light.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Mamaj, somehow I ALSO lost track on knitting my heel , too and ended up just measuring it at 2.5" and stopping instead of counting rows. I like it that after knitting a few pair of socks that we are "okay" with "winging it" and improvising. :rock:
> 
> I picked up stitches along the gusset and and am happily knitting along now!


lol - yeah a year ago I would have totally freaked on my mistake. We are gettin' good WIHH!!!!:dance:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is my progress on Marchwind's socks.
I think they are coming out very well so far.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Love the color changes in that!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I've got sock envy looking at the pictures of everyone's accomplishments. Those are beautiful GAM. Seriously think I'll have to participate in the swap portion of the next KAL.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Tommyice said:


> Seriously think I'll have to participate in the swap portion of the next KAL.


:grin: Yay! It is really fun.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM those are beeeautiful :kiss: I love how the color changes are coming out. Remember you don't have to hurry, I know you are having fun with your sock machine. Really I mean that!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Totally agree with WIHH! I'm wearing my socks from the last KAL now!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

WIHH you're not slower than me. I've only just gotten to the heel flap on my first sock. I hope to have it done by Christmas for my SIL. I also have a pair of gloves on the needles that I've put aside for the socks. But I may have to go back to them. It's getting cold here and well, we did have snow the other day.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Finishing the last repeat on the leg of sock #1. Here's a picture, this is the sock the dog didn't eat








[/url] reunion 033 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I know WIHH some people just have a talent for mixing and matching colors. The next color in this skein is green. I think I really like this Poem yarn. Cyndi what did you think when you were knitting with it?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am still knitting! just picked up the gusset stitches on the 2nd sock here. 
It should go quickly from here on.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I finally got in from work ! Been gone since last week... And I have the most beautiful box from Cyndi! :banana: And gorgeous socks, and yummy soap! Cyndi - did you make that box?? I know you made the soap and socks. I just love it all. The colors in the socks are so pretty. They are perfect! and feel so good on my feet. :rock:



















Thank you!!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Progress report on my knitting - 
I am slightly (oh all right, extremely!!!) aggravated! I have sock one finished, looking good. sock 2, ran out of yarn about half way through the toe.  And of course there was zero left on the other skein from sock one. I am debating here...been looking online for another skein of yarn in the same color. (no luck) I may put out a plea on some of my yahoo groups to see if someone has enough to finish the toe. The only other alternative I can think of is to do both toes in another color. Cause it would bug me to eternity to have one toe contrasting and the other not. So - until I figure this hitch out I am at a stand still.:bored:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

mamaj,
Dang it. I feel your pain.
I think redoing the toes in a contrasting color is a perfectly viable option!
I have had to do that before too. :grump:

What kind of yarn is it again?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

It is Patton Kroy socks yarn. I think it is in the copper colorway. I would have to go dig around and find the label for the exact dye lot. I have a little medium gray leftover from another pair of socks. I may just use it.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

That Kroy yarn is famous for being a bit short in yardage.
I know I dont have any in the copper colorway. 

Just do them grey. It will be fine.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

The only thing slowing me down is the thought of taking out that one toe! lol! I am so lazy sometimes it amazes me.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

This is a knit-along! You can rip out that little toe and redo it in grey. Easy.
Of course you can! 


(that was my kick in the booty, did it help? )


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Thank you - but I think it may be delayed.
maybe that kick will kick in tomorrow...lol! 

I will just do it...I know I will.
And won't take long once I get started.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

MARCHIE!! Those are gorgeous!!! I liked the Poem yarn. It was very much like knitting with handspun ... some spots were thinner/thicker than others, but that just adds to the charm.

MamaJ! So glad they fit and that you like them! No, I didn't make the box. It was found at a fiber festival on the guild's consignment table. One of the guild members brought it to me after your socks won a red ribbon. She thought it would be a cute package to send you the socks, and she was right! (not bad for a $1) I love the magnetic clasp on it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MamaJ I can go to our local JoAnn's they sell Patton's Kroy sock yarn and I will see if they have a skein of that rust color. For the toe I don't think it would matter terribly if it was a different dye lot. I'll let you know this afternoon.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i'm knitting with kroy copper too. have to look if i have another skein.
i did one less repeat because i had the feeling it might not be enough. 
i thought you would have no problem to finish for my small feet


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Susanne, I thought I would make it too! One skein made it with about 12" of yarn left. I didn't even get half way through the toe when I ran out. Marchie, if you can find some that would be awesome! Don't know why I dread taking out that other toe, it just is making me sad to think about it.... lol!

Cyndi, that box is just awesome! I love the clasp too. I am going to find a way to use it for sure.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MamaJ I just called and they said they do NOT have it in that color but there are lots of yarn stores and places like JoAnn's. If you can hang on a few days I might be able to track some down for you.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MamaJ You can order it online from JoAnn's Here's the link http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/...e=search&flag=true&PRODID=prd24727#pro_colors

If you scroll down you will see the color you want. I'll keep looking until you decide what you are going to do.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> MamaJ You can order it online from JoAnn's Here's the link http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/...e=search&flag=true&PRODID=prd24727#pro_colors
> 
> If you scroll down you will see the color you want. I'll keep looking until you decide what you are going to do.


yay!!! I didn't see it when I looked!!!! (but I was using my phone to look, made it tough!) I am ordering.. I have not been able to make myself undo that other toe! lol!

And then, why should I order just one skein....hmmmmmmm


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well after all you have to miss the fiber show. I think you need to console yourself


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I had to get tough on myself today.
No new projects until I finish this last bit on the 2nd sock.

NO NEW spinning or knitting. NONE. These socks are my priority. 
Cranky Sal can just sit over there and pout. 

I spun through 8 oz of wool/alpaca. I did several pairs on the CSM. 
However, I was losing my self-control and needed to rein myself in a bit. 

It is just a few hours work to finish these beautiful socks. No more distractions!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM please don't feel pressure to get them done. I really don't mind when I get them, really. I too am working hard to get them done but I only get to work on them at work. My mom's gift is my priority at home. But I've been busy getting needed boxes unpacked and my living space in order. Living out of and around boxes is really driving me crazy.

So Cyndi your socks will be done, maybe a little late. I have the leg of sock one done and have 4 more repeats for the leg of sock two. Then the heel flaps. It's funny the guys at work are all really into watching me knit and eagerly anticipating me turning the heel  I figure the color patterning on the second sock will be one shade/color change off.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

No worries when the socks are finished, so take your time. Your Mom's shawl is more important.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Susanne!!! I got my extra skein of yarn, and it matched perfect! :bouncy:
So you now have two complete socks! I will be mailing them today! :spinsmiley:

Sorry it took so long, I didn't think that yarn would ever get here.
Also - if you need more for your socks that your knitting let me know, I can send some along.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

All the socks are gorgeous!!!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i'm a bit behind too. my husband is leaving for winter testing in minnesota and i need to finish his sweater by december 5th. i might need a bit more time for finishing the socks. sorry about that :ashamed:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Susanne does you husband do winter testing of cars in MN?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

yes for cars 
sometimes i have to smile about this. when i was very little, a lot of my little boy friends (different meaning ) wanted to be test driver for matchbox cars 
LOL i have no idea if you have matchbox cars here too? in germany every boy had them to play with.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Does he go to Bemidji, MN? Who does he test for Mercedes?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

yes flying to bemidji and then driving two more hours to baudette. he will be responsible for a couple of different car makers. he works for a car supplier


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

OMG he works for/with Bosch? How many yeas has he worked for them? Bemidji is where I used to live and work. I know a lot of the Bosch guys, have for many years. All the car testers seem to fly in and out of Bemidji.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

yup, bosch since forever. we have traveled the world with bosch 
isn't the world a small one ???


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow, then I've dealt with your husband for 7 years as he has flown in and out of Bemidji. I don't think I knew this did I?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

probably not and you did not remember when you saw him at the fiber festival in allegan either. i think he did not recognize you either.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well it was out of context and I was surrounded by all that beautiful fiber. I wish I had known. Next time I meet him I'll have to talk to him about the guys. We always loved the Bosch guys, they were always so nice and well prepared. He will get to see the airport finished too. Last time he flew out it was a mess. If he feels outgoing enough tell him to stop by the TSA and tell them Susan said, "Hello!" They would get a kick out of that. I have several of the little lead weights they give the guys each year. I will miss those guys. I hope he has a good year, I know last year was a good one for them.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i will tell him


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am going to LOVE them, WIHH!

I am very proud of you for embracing non-perfectionism.
Life is so much easier that way!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, after Susanne's socks living in my bag for a week, I finally realized I still had them. :huh:
Soooo... got that package dropped off yesterday and they are on the way!
Conf #0311 0240 0001 9944 8965 :grin:
I sure hope they fit! I have never knit a size 6. All us big foots here take an 8 or more!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Working the heel flaps on Cyndi's socks. I have to wait to turn the heels for when I'm at work because LL the guys are anxiously waiting for me to turn the heel  It's so funny because the guys at work are so interested in the progress of the socks, far more than the women.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

guess what i got in the mail today.....
two spinning wheels, yup, it's the truth  
and a pair of those









thank you MJ :kissy:


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

WIHH we will have partner look :happy2:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

So glad you got them! Looks like they fit fairly well. I hope you can overlook all the mistakes. I can see a ton of them from here! 
aren't those little spinning wheels adorable? WIHH sent me some like that with a pair of socks. Thought you would like some too.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

verueckt was?? yup crazy LOL

did not know you can speak german?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

mamajohnson said:


> So glad you got them! Looks like they fit fairly well. I hope you can overlook all the mistakes. I can see a ton of them from here!
> aren't those little spinning wheels adorable? WIHH sent me some like that with a pair of socks. Thought you would like some too.




you know, i can feel the love in them. i did put the socks on last night when i got home and my feet instantly got very hot


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

They came!!! My socks!! My Dream in color SMOOSHY socks!
The ones that I met during the early construction, much loved by greyhounds!

WIHH,
They came out great. I dont know what the fuss was about them being imperfect. 
One may/or may not be slightly longer than the other, but I really cant tell for sure.
I think one of my feet is fatter than the other, so it balances out til they look perfect. :gaptooth:

I love that yarn and the Happy Forest colorway is perfect. As if I dyed it myself, even. 

Then there were all the other goodies in there. Whoa.
Tiny boxes with treasures!
I am gonna be all fancy-like with knitting jewelry and everything now.

Thankyou so much!! :kissy:

Pictures to come, when I get a decent sunny day w/o howling winds for 5 minutes.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Nah, it isn't a whole extra cable. You just did a funny division for the heel on one of them. 
That was the poorly written part of this pattern, therefore not your fault.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Here they are. I think they are beeyouteeful!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have never used that yarn before and now I WANT some!
It really *is* SMOOSHY. Love.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Those look great!!! Love the color, reminds me of frogs


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i am th last one to finsh the socks?:ashamed:

almost done with dh sweater and then i will get them done. promise


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> no hurry, susanne -I will just appreciate them all that much more! :grin:


thank you 

here is the sweater just need to work on shoulder and neck 










and the new wood stove, the sweater might be to warm for our house


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful sweater Susanne! Did you spin that wool? It is turning out so nicely. I wish I had a wood stove. This house has a fireplace but they don't want me to use it. I love wood heat.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

yup, spun the yarn too
one single was targhee from abstract fiber









and three singles from a raw dark grey corriedale fleece that i bought from serenity farm. washed it with the FS method and combed it before spinning.










husband tried the sweater on yesterday and it fits 

why cant you not use the wood place? damage?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Susan that combination is fabulous. I bet it looks great on your DH.

How did you spin that colored fiber. Did you divide it up into colors and make long color changes or did you just break it up inot chunks and spin it as it can=me to you?

I'm renting this house and I didn't ask why, I just respected their wishes. I'm guessing they don't want the liability.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i just divided the top into halfs and split it length wise to get long color repeats.
just turned out the way i wanted it. should mark my calender for that.

if you want a nice wood warm evening, you are welcome


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yep, I remember that first sock  I remember lots of your firsts, and you have come leaps and bounds especially in the last year. I think you and GAM may well be the poster children of the Fiber Forum.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Bull WIHH! There are a LOT of us here that remember your Firsts (and pre-firsts)


Okay, okay, maybe Marchie got to see more of your Oooops, but we've 'suffered' & Celebeated right along with you and GAM!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL! Yes we have


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

maybe i'm not long enough in the fiber fold but i have not seen the oopsies from gam and wihh. just the inspiring nice things. did i miss something???


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I keep this one in my pile of mottos.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

well, i guess all i can say, brace yourself for the KAL socks from me


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WooHoo!!! I got my package from GAM yesterday. Not only did I get the KAL socks, and they are so beautiful. Photos didn't do them justice. But, I also go a pair of cranky Sal sock in a sparkly purple :bow: I'll take pictures later today and post them when I get home.

Thank you GAM, I love them all and I really NEEDED more wool socks.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind, I am glad you like them.
They are sort of odd colors and hard to photograph. (for me at least)
I was really worried they would be too tight. 

The CSM socks I sent so you could get a kick out of their imperfection :teehee:
They might have been the 3rd or 4th paqir I ever finished. (so far I have done 9 pairs)
I did write down notes as I made the first one, but completely failed to ever look at them again!
Depending on my memory will get you one cuff 5 rows taller than the other. LOL

Its so easy to get carried away while cranking. I have to put row markers in every 20 rows, otherwise it is a PITA to go back and keep count.

Glad you like them both. :kissy:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I do, I do!!!! It is a miserable rainy cold day here so I'm wearing the purple sparkles to raise my spirits  So far so good. They make me laugh when I put them on  Imperfections? I hadn't noticed or thought to even look for any. I love them as they are. I promise I'll take pictures but the lighting is really bad right now.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here are my socks from GAM, oh I love this woman  The purple pair is very sparkly, I've been wearing them all week. They make me smile  The other pair is the KAL sock. Pictures do NOT do it justice. The color combo is beautiful, much better in real life. And that's Jack who thinks they are both GREAT!!!







[/url] baby and socks 003 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yea, what WIHH said. And, WIHH you need to look in the mirror when you say those things. The same goes for you. Without your courage and willingness to share you mistakes and to be so blatantly honest about them, I doubt many people would have the courage to try.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

The socks are wonderful. I love the way the colors blend in the one on the left.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

love your new socks marchie, and the hand cranked look so nice too. 

gam could you do pattern with them too? how about using your own spun yarn?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh for goodness sakes! I only like to use learning for evil. It is a guilty pleasure of mine. :teehee:

I am glad you like your socks, Marchwind. 
They are in no way 'perfect', trust me on that. LOL.


Susanne, people do work patterns with the csm. I have tried a simple slipped stitch cable and that worked pretty well. 
The tricky thing is getting the tension set right and keeping weight on the stitches.
They need to have traction on them or they will jump off the needles and then you are in a mess, worse than handknitting!
Way, waaay harder to get them caught up. OMG, you dont even know.  

I havent succeeded with any handspun yarn yet, that is on my short list here. 
Tried it once, but I was still not quite getting the subtleties of the machine.
No point in wasting hard-earned handspun sock yarn on a big boo-boo. 
Eventually I plant to master that though.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Well I'm almost done with the first sock. Looks like Christmas for my SIL will be late this year. Again.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Well Tommyice at least you have one done!! You are half way there!!! I made a huge afghan for my inlaws one year. I only got half of it done by Christmas. I went ahead and wrapped it up with a note saying I would finish it. It got put on the back burner and I finally got it done before the next Christmas. I gave it to them again.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Dilemma and help/advise needed. I spotted a dropped stitch but it's down several inches  Obviously I compensated because my stitch count is right on. So what should I do here? I figure I have a few options; 1) pick up the stitch and work it all the way back up to the top. 2) Tack that stitch down so it won't go anywhere and leave it where it is. 3) rip back several inches and start again.

The problem with #1 is that I'd have to figure out which stitch it was at the top and then either drop down the made up stitch (assuming I can figure that out) or k2tog. It would be a really tight job to accomplish. This stitch is right at one of the joins between the instep and the top of the foot. It's sort of a hidden spot.

Advise please :bow:


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

if you some how corrected the pattern and al looks okay where you are now, i would pick up that one stitch, take it a couple of rows up and then put a thread in and weave the ends so it can not travel down again.

marchi maybe we should meet for a coffee and knitting afternoon on those socks. i lost the mojo and need help to find it again


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I vote for #2. Just hide it in there somehow and continue on. 
BTDT.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

#2 is what I would do too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you so much, I was really hoping you all would pick #2 

Susanne I would love to meet up with you and work on these socks together. Friday and Saturday are my days off.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I vote for #2 as well!! That is part of what makes our projects unique pieces of art!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You can't really see it. I only found it by mistake


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

good that you found it before it could travel down


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Susanne I would love to meet up with you and work on these socks together. Friday and Saturday are my days off.


did miss that but send a pm


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here are MLF's socks still in progress. Finished the decreases for the foot.







[/url] MLF's KAL socks by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

That is some gorgeous yarn Marchwind. Beautiful!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I really like this yarn and the colors too.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Oh Marchwind, those are beautiful!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE that yarn!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow! Just Wow!! I love that colorway!!

WIHH, it is Poems sock yarn.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Beautiful Marchwind! I love those colors.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

uh oh, hmmm, they are laying on the table and looking at me. :ashamed:

only excuse i have is that my finger still hurts. i will make up for the delay, promissed


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

No I'm not through, yet. I haven't been down in baggage as much. I'm past the decreases on the foot of both so I just have the foot and toe to do and then I'm done. The light at home isn't as good at work or I'd be working on them here. Dark wool makes for the need of bright light.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Proof that I'm working on Cyndi's socks at work, lol! One of my coworkers was using my iPad to draw pictures while I knit. He took a picture of the knitting while I was up screening a bag. Then he added a little note to me for letting him play with my iPad. He had another picture of me actually knitting that he took but he must had deleted it. I'm still working on them, they are not idle, I'm just an incredibly slow knitter.







[/url] Check Out My Drawing by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL! It sounds like you have a much nicer group to work with here at the new place. 

Keep on knitting!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I love, love those colors!!! Happy Feet!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Tried one on a coworker's foot, she wears a size 8. There are about 2-3 inches left on that one (the one in the picture. The other one is the one with the dropped stitch that need to be fixed. I've only finished to the end of the decreases on the instep in that one.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

There done, there done, there done, there done :nanner::nanner::nanner: Photos to follow when I get home. I think I'll rename these "baggage socks" since I only knit on them when I was working in baggage 

Cyndi I need your mailing address please :kiss:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yay!!!! Super!! Sweet!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh good! Yay! Perseverance pays off in the end. 

That might be a new record for KAL slowness, but you DID it!

Good job Marchwind! :thumb:

I cant wait to see them on Cyndi's feet.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

They are in a sink of hot soapy water right now. Cyndi they may be a bit big, I tried.

Did Susanne get hers done? I know she and I were the last. We were going to try to get together to work on them.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have to say that the toes on these socks are odd. They are boxy. I went with the pattern as written. Hopefully with wear they will conform to your feet.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I found that I got really bored with this pattern although I enjoyed working on it. Strange eh? I just glad I decided to make them both at the same time. I also know mentally I wasn't really ready for this. It did help to only work on them at work, less pressure on me but it cause me to slow down a lot.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind, you had just gone through a huge ordeal too, when we were working this pattern.
The move and then the REmove, remember?
Cut yourself some slack. 

You finished them!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I have boxy toes, so they should do fine!!

With all that you had going on during this KAL, give yourself a break!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here they are


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh I can hardly wait to get them on my feet!!! They are Gorgeous!!!

Man O Man O Man!!!

Happy Dancing!!!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

They are BEAUTIFUL!! Love those colors.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have a silk project bag (Lantern Moon) I was keeping them in. The bag was a perfect match to the colors in the socks. The colors are beautiful I have quite a bit left over.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

They look even better on!! Oh my, they feel soooo fine!











And she sent some of her hand spun yarn, a worry stone, a KZOO sticker and the funniest post card!!!










The worry stone is already in my pocket.

The yarns are scrumptious!! Can't wait to determine how much yardage are in them so I can make something!!!

Marchie, these socks are well worth the wait! They fit like a glove on my feet, better than any sock I've ever knit for myself. The socks I knit for myself are so much more loose ... I didn't realize just how loose I knit!

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh they are beautiful!
The yarns look delicious too. 
Happy new socks day!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh good. They look a bit big but maybe that's just the photo. How is that toe? It sure is a funky square toe. I figured you, of all people. would find a use for those yarns. I doubt in my lifetime I would ever get around to knitting with them.

That card made me chuckle and I knew I had to get it for your box. I meant to enclose some Easter candy but in my hast to get the package to the post office in time I forgot.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The toes are perfect for my feet. I always decrease my toes every other round until I get to about 30-32 stitches, then start decreasing every round. Guess I have boxy toes!

They fit perfectly! Nice and snug but not tight at all. 

I really need to practice tightening my knitting up, especially for socks.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Isnt it funny when you try wearing something someone else made?
That is my favorite part of these KALs: getting to see how someone ELSE does it.

I like my socks to be a bit snug going on. That way they stay up. 

I have learned so much from these group projects.
This is the best group!
:grouphug:


----------

